# Random shots blown to the right



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

collapsing to see where your arrows landed. I have always told people,.."anything you do to see your arrow right after the shot, starts before the shot breaks.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JewelCity681 said:


> I NEED some help here. I'm getting back into shooting after a few years of sitting the bow down. Shooting on the bag at home, I shoot most shots right down the middle at 30,40,50 yards. When I go to the 3D range I get about half way through the range and start blowing shots way right. I'm a right handed shooter, and I have never experienced this before in my shooting. It always happens about 15-20 targets into the range and progressively gets worse throughout the rest of the range. Shooting on the bag it never happens. Is there anything I should be paying close attention to? I can't figure this out.




One of these full draw postures, you will have random shots blown to the right, as the bow arm shoulder fatigues, and the bow arm will swing to the right, as you lose "battery power" in the left shoulder.

One of these full draw postures, will keep on going and going and going, just like the Energizer bunny (battery power seems to run forever). One of these full draw postures is much more stable, and the bow arm will never (seemingly) swing to the right, shot after shot after shot...regardless of how much you pull into the wall of the bow.

Green hat photo, the shoulders/collar bones are pointing WAY left of where the arrow is going to fly. Some call this the OPEN stance/full draw posture.
Blue t-shirt photo, same fella, the shoulders/collar bones are parallel to the arrow, while at full draw. This is a more narrow, compact full draw posture. Bow shoulder, entire upper body is rotated much closer to the arrow, while at full draw.


----------

